# Does anyone else have Burton boots biting into their calves?



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Whats your budget for boots?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Part of the problem was probably that it was a stiff boot.

I do have some things i have to do when putting on my Burtons in order to keep it from pinching the back of my leg. Nothing entirely special though, just make sure my socks are pulled all the way up, my UA leggings arent jammed down in there and are pulled up over the boot...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Whats your budget for boots?


I am looking for clearance stuff between $100-$150


----------

